# Scuba Junkies



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

OK Scuba Junkies where are all the pics of the spineys from today. This being opening day of Sportsman Lobster season


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No pics at all?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not even know it was open. Just goes to show you what I know. I had to work anyway.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If my stuff was serviced I would have been out there. We dove it for a long long time in the 90's. They used to be thick here until Hurricane Opal.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/29/2009)*OK Scuba Junkies where are all the pics of the spineys from today. This being opening day of Sportsman Lobster season


I've never paid much attention to it unless I was going down to the Keys. I've only found one or two spineys in my life up here and while they were big, I really don't like themtaste-wise -- prefer shovel nose. 

Here's a couple that divers found last year ondifferent trips I was on:


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i second oldfat rich on the few and far between spineys up here. i've gone to the keys for the mini season 12x + but up here i bet i've only caught around 6 in my life. the shovelnose are fairly abundant up here and they are a lot sweeter. going to get some of them this weekend...and one good thing about shovelnose...no season no limit. which i'm sure the gov't will change that soon


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (7/30/2009)*i second oldfat rich on the few and far between spineys up here. i've gone to the keys for the mini season 12x + but up here i bet i've only caught around 6 in my life. the shovelnose are fairly abundant up here and they are a lot sweeter. going to get some of them this weekend...and one good thing about shovelnose...no season no limit. which i'm sure the gov't will change that soon


Old fit rich, youEthiopian.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice lobster!! Reminds me of some of those bugs that would kick my butt after grabbing them down in GTMO. Once tried to grab one that was at least 15+ lbs......after being taken for a ride I swore I heard it call me "its bitch" as it swam away after its beat down on me.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There used to be a bunch up here until Hurricane Opal. We used to catch a bunch every year.


----------

